# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Hãy góp phần vì một thành phố xanh, sạch đẹp và giàu lòng nhân ái hơn.

## dangtin1

*[replacer_img]*

Kỷ niệm 15 năm hoạt động tại Việt Nam, công ty Acer tổ chức chương trình “15 ngày thử thách vì thành phố xanh cùng Acer” tại website www.15namacer.com.vn. Qua đó, các bạn trẻ trên khắp mọi miền đất nước có thể góp sức bảo vệ môi trường sống và giúp đỡ những hoàn cảnh khó khăn quanh mình và chia sẻ những nỗ lực của mình qua kênh chia sẻ của chương trình. Ngoài ra, người tham gia còn có cơ hội nhận các giải thưởng cho các nỗ lực của mình. 
*Đối tượng:* mọi công dân Việt Nam sống trên lãnh thổ Việt Nam.
*Thời gian:*

Đăng ký: từ 8/8/2011 đến 25/08/2011.Thời gian thử thách: từ 12/08/2011 đến*Giải thưởng:*

Top 15 đội sau 5 ngày đầu tiên: *2 triệu đồng tiền mặt/đội.*Top 15 đội sau 10 ngày đầu tiên: *4 triệu đồng tiền mặt /đội.*Top 15 đội sau 10 ngày đầu tiên: *6 triệu đồng tiền mặt /đội.*3 đội chiến thắng chung cuộc: phần thưởng với tổng trị giá lên đến *50 triệu đồng** tiền mặt**.**Cách thức:*

Để tham dự, bạn phải thành lập cho mình 1 nhóm gồm 3 người.Đăng kí thông tin cá nhân của từng thành viên theo link: http://home.15namacer.com.vn/Create-an-account.html.Sau khi đăng ký tài khoản cá nhân, bạn đăng ký đội (bắt buộc phải có thông tin của 3 thành viên) theo link: http://home.15namacer.com.vn/component/option,com_competitor/lang,vi/task,dangky/Các đội sẽ được nhận mỗi ngày một thử thách vì môi trường, vì cộng đồng tại mục “Hướng dẫn thử thách” bắt đầu từ 1h sáng ngày 12/08 và các ngày tiếp theo.Trước 17h mội ngày, các đội phải hoàn thành thử thách, ghi hình hoặc quay phim lại quá trình thực hiện rồi tải lên website của chương trình.*Tính điểm:*
Tổng số điểm của các đội gồm:

Điểm hoàn thành thử thách.Điểm chuyên cần.Điểm cho hình ảnh/video post lên nhanh nhấtĐiểm cho hình ảnh/video ý nghĩa nhất.Điểm cộng bằng số like Facebook.Điểm cho số chữ ký ủng hộ nhiều nhất.......
Lưu ý: 

Nhóm tham dự phải có 3 người.*Các đội tại TP.HCM có thể đến nhận đồng phục do Acer tài trợ tại 33/2 Lý Văn Phức, p.Tân Định, Q1.*Các đội không bị bắt buộc phải tham gia toàn bộ thử thách của chương trình.Có thể quay phim/chụp ảnh bằng bất cứ phương tiện nào bạn có.BTC có quyền sử dụng hình ảnh của người dự thi để quang bá cho chương trình.Mọi thắc mắc bạn có thể liên hệ mục “Hỏi ban giám khảo” trên website chính thức và sẽ được trả lời sớm nhất có thể.

----------


## pingmax

Cùng Acer góp phần bảo vệ môi trường,vì thành phố xanh

----------

